# can't access ASUS Bios



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

I can't enter my BIOS, although XP starts up fine.

ASUS A7N8XE-Deluxe
Athlon XP 2800+
ATI Sapphire Radeon 9200
2x512 MB RAM Samsung PC-3200
152GB HDD SATA Samsung, 250 GB HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200.8

I got a black screen when pressing DEL to enter BIOS. Tried BIOS upgrade, which worked, but I still can't enter BIOS and now I'm stuck at lame default settings.

Already tried other video adapter, removing a RAM chip...

Any clues?
ASUS didn't respond so far grmbl


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

Have you tried to clear CMOS and see where that gets you?


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I gt default settings now... also tried other video adapter, only one RAm module at a time


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,

This is a tough one, I don't think I have had one of those where you get a black screen when you push DEL on an ASUS machine. 

Take out both drives, leave one stick of memory, the keyboard, the CPU, Heatsink and fan plugged into the motherboard, the ATX plug and the square 12Volt Molex plugged into the motherboard, the video card, one stick of memory and see if you still get a black screen when you push DEL. If you don't, then add the boot drive only.

Just try this and see what happens.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh, sorry, forgot to mention the blinking "_" in the top left corner. But to me that just shows that the video adapter isn't the problem. Will try disconnecting hard drives and stuff later today...


thanks for your efforts!


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

still no success...

is there any way to change BIOS settings from windows?
Or should I buy a new BIOS chip?
Or a new mobo?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another keyboard to check if it is the key,have you tried F1 and F2


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

it always worked with this keyboard (PS/2) and it says press DEL and then it goes black so it reacts...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you resetting the cmos are you removing the power cord from the computer first as there is always power flowing through the board when it is plugged in


----------



## cwebb (Apr 6, 2005)

I killed power from somewhere else, and it did reset the BIOS, that's why I have default settings now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this works
press and hold the insert key then start the computer still holding the insert key down and keep it down while going through the post screens and see if you receive an entry screen


----------

